# Looking for a Dumbo Rat in Kentucky, preferably female



## alliepenguin

None of the pet stores or breeders seem to have any around me, does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Rat Attack

Where in Kentucky do you live? I live and KY and have 2 dumbos but they are male. I got them at Lexington Petsmart and they said they only carry males, not sure why and not sure if that's all Petsmart's or just that one).


----------



## alliepenguin

I live in Louisville, and I tried a store here and they said they only carried male Dumbo's as well.


----------



## Rat Attack

That's really all I know of here in Kentucky, I don't know of any breeders myself. I would love o get a dumbo rex but doubt to find on here in KY. Good luck on your search, hopefully something will show up


----------



## alliepenguin

Thanks! If one does, I'll let you know definitely.


----------



## mellow0417

I live in Illinois, I have quite a few number of female dumbos (hairless rats) who need to be adopted! Small adoption fee, would you be able to meet me haif way? Most of them are 9 weeks old. I will be posting an adoption post shortly (I am a new member.)


----------



## alliepenguin

They're beautiful!! I would love to meet some, but I have no idea how long it would take? What would the adoption fee be?


----------



## alliepenguin

Just got EXTREMELY excited.. I consulted Craigslist, and I got a response! http://fortheloveofrats.weebly.com/index.html 

I'm so stoked right now!


----------



## mellow0417

Well, if you're still interested, if we meet halfway, it would be a 3 hour drive for each of us. I don't mind it, I drove 3 hours to meet up with someone for a couple rats 2 weeks ago. Adoption fee is $10.00, I would include a second rat for free if you'd like as well.


----------



## shooper

Hope Im not toooo late as I have females that need a home. I have dumbos and top ears, they are blk and white. No rehoming fee, I just want them in a good home!


----------



## Ratty859

Anyone still have females, I'm in lexington.


----------

